# Makeup-Art-Inspiration for Makeup Artists



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm always looking for new inspirations and recently Ive purchased Alex Box by Rankin. And just WOW! Its just amazing.I think so anyway.And I'm sure many of you have already have seen it.I was curious what books have you found inspirational for Makeup Art & Design.Please don't misunderstand i don't mean makeup guides.I mean books like Alex Box by Rankin,art type books,look books,etc.Seeing books like this one just motivate me to create and really go further into creating not just a pretty face but creating art.So please share I'm very interested.A "beauty makeup" Look Book that i found recently that i found just beautiful is called "Asian Bridal Look Book". Though its not newly released but i live in the US and its not available here.I actually purchase it from Amzon.co.uk And its it says guide on the Amazon description but its not a guide at all.Its just a book of pictures.Well i look forward to everyone's replies.Thank you for reading!


----------



## LC (Mar 15, 2010)

I actually dont own or have even looked for makeup books, but it sounds like a neat idea, maybe i'll check borders out next time i'm there. Do you think alex boy would be there?


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_I actually dont own or have even looked for makeup books, but it sounds like a neat idea, maybe i'll check borders out next time i'm there. Do you think alex boy would be there?_

 


Well there not really Make-Up books.They are not Make-Up Instruction or How-To books.They are Art Photography books and Look Books.Basically no words just photographs.But unfortunately no Alex Box by Rankin is not available at Borders.You can find it at makeupmag.com Its not cheap but in my opinion very much worth the price. Here is a link if your interested. Make-Up Artist Magazine : Alex Box by Rankin 978-0956315502


----------



## LC (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah I know what you mean about it just being pics, i wouldn't really want instructions anyway. thanks for the link


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh ok sorry.I just didnt know if i was describing it correctly lol But your welcome for the link.


----------



## jessicamiley (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm actually subscribed to some professional makeup artists on Tumblr and they post about 10 looks a day so they all come up on my dashboard. It's great inspiration and free as well!


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessicamiley* 

 
_I'm actually subscribed to some professional makeup artists on Tumblr and they post about 10 looks a day so they all come up on my dashboard. It's great inspiration and free as well!_

 

thank you ill definitley check that out


----------



## CherryElion (Aug 18, 2010)

I follow this blog:
Fuck Yeah Make-up


----------



## Aqua2291 (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessicamiley* 

 
_I'm actually subscribed to some professional makeup artists on Tumblr and they post about 10 looks a day so they all come up on my dashboard. It's great inspiration and free as well!_

 
what are their names? i would love to follow some as well


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm curious as to the makeup artists on Tublr as well, and any other places people may get inspiration from on the net..? I have a folder on my computer where I'm compiling fashion and make-up inspiration pics and I'm going to print them out and make a big collage on the wall next to where I sew and do makeup...I'd love to see some creative makeup looks and add them to my wall! Anyone?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	TIA!


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 16, 2010)

What is Tublr? Is it a website?


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, it's a website. I'm sure someone else could describe it better but it's like a photo & blogging site. There's lot of blogs on the site that are mostly or all photography-based. You can create a blog with a simple template and re-blog other photos from the site, like if you're browsing and see photos you like you can easily "re-blog" them on your own page. I don't know anything more about it though...there were a few years that I wasn't online and all the things that became popular during that time like StumbleUpon, Tumblr, etc. are kind of confusing to me.


----------

